# Ray Vivier: Homeless Hero Vietnam Veteran



## MA-Caver (Jan 23, 2010)

> *Homeless veteran who saved 5 in fire laid to rest*
> 
> 
> ARLINGTON, Va.  Ray Vivier had been an adventurer, a Marine veteran who explored the country from South Carolina to Alaska, the father of five children.
> ...



At least he got a hero's burial and is remembered well.  RIP Ray. :asian: Semper Fi !


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

